# cmake update fails



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2015)

`portmaster cmake` fails like so:


```
/usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-3.2.3/Help/index.rst:16: WARNING: toctree contains reference to nonexisting document u'manual/cmake-gui.1'
None:None: WARNING: cmake:manual reference target not found: cmake-gui(1)
None:None: WARNING: cmake:manual reference target not found: cmake-gui(1)
[100%] Built target documentation
Installing the project stripped. . .
*** Signal 11

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-3.2.3
*** Error code 1
```

I thought it was the man pages failing but setting the config to not install that didn't change anything. I guess I could have also told it not to build the docs but that doesn't solve the problem.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 21, 2015)

Have you try: `rm -rf` in the port and fetch it new?

(I have the same warning, but it installs fine).


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2015)

It's been a long time since I've done that so I had to look up how to extract the port again. But that also failed in the same way.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2015)

From Googling around a bit, it seems this might have something to do with py27-sphinx which I recently updated, iirc.

EDIT: Now I'm really confused. I see py27-sphinx reference somewhere but there is no py27-sphinx; only py-sphinx.

EDIT: portmaster shows I have a py27-sphinx and py27-sphinx_rtd_theme installed but there is no such thing in ports! Only py-sphinx and py-sphinx_rtd_theme.

I have to run out for an hour or so but, unless someone has a better idea, I'll try uninstalling those and installing the py-* versions.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 21, 2015)

It is puzzling: `pkg info` only shows something if you use `pkg info py27-sphinx`. But the port is textproc/py-sphinx. If you look in the Makefile you will see it's the same version `pkg info` shows.

You can try it, but I don't believe it's caused by py27-sphinx or pyl27-numpy.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2015)

This might be the issue.

EDIT: I tried unchecking the config for docs and man pages but I keep getting "Options unchanged". Did `make rmconfig` but still can't set it.

EDIT2: Uninstalled both py27 ports mentioned earlier. Now I can uncheck the config options. Reinstalling cmake to see what happens.


----------



## talsamon (Jul 21, 2015)

Only a problem in this port, try it in other ports. You can try it with `make rmconfig` and make a new try to change. If this not work and there are same problems in other ports there is a problem with ports-mgmt/dialog4ports.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2015)

So now it gets all the way to:


```
===> Staging for cmake-3.2.3_2
===> Generating temporary packing list
...
[100%] Built target ctest
Installing the project stripped...
*** Signal 11

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/cmake/work/cmake-3.2.3
*** Error code 1
```


----------



## talsamon (Jul 21, 2015)

It is the question, fails the strip-command or fails install (I believe the last one).
If it is the strip-command, you can try to comment out the following lines in the Makefile (only temporary):


```
.if defined(STRIP) && ${STRIP} != "" && !defined(WITH_DEBUG)
INSTALL_TARGET= install/strip
.endif
```

If it is install, sorry, no idea.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 21, 2015)

There was a patch made, a couple of weeks ago, to cmake that was related to this. I'm trying something else right now but I'll look into that.


----------

